# What's your fursona?



## the_wallflowers (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey everyone!

We're currently working on a furry themed show for YouTube/ TV  featuring people's fursonas. We'd love to see your fursona! The fandom is definitely a diverse bunch and we'd love to see what you've got to offer.

For anyone interested in our project here's our YouTube channel & Kickstarter:

www.youtube.com: The Wallflowers


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 25, 2017)

Pretty interesting, and yes this is a diverse fandom indeed


I will look into this a bit more


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 25, 2017)

Just checked out your Kickstarter! I hope this project goes somewhere, it actually looks really interesting! I can't help out money wise, but I'll be sure to spread the word to my friends and support your Youtube channel ^-^

Since you asked, my fursona is a Harbour seal called Reigh! She's my avatar, but if you want a better look, I'll link some pics below. 



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler











Good luck with your project, I'll be rooting for you <3


----------



## Steelite (Nov 26, 2017)

Just a minotaur blacksmith, not much.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 26, 2017)

Just a Red Tailed hawk with some blue highlights, nothing too special.


----------



## RhelArts (Nov 26, 2017)

a cat alien of some sort! i haven't really worked the ins and outs out yet, but i sure love him.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's my foxxo..
Chet fox..


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

I mek shep


----------



## Deathless (May 28, 2018)

Just your average blue wolf named Deathless!
EDIT: I want to explain some stuff about her, just came to me lol. 
Deathless is a very generous and caring person to the people who deserve it. She has been betrayed in the past and has major trust issues when it comes to new friends. She can get angry at certain things like flicking a switch, which has shown her weaknesses. She just wants to be loved and likes the perfect amount of attention!


Spoiler


----------



## Inkblooded (May 28, 2018)

My fursona is an abomination


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

my fursona is private


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 28, 2018)

My 'sona is a blue and gold cat named Sunburst with flame wings. He's silly, outgoing, selfless, and caring but also insecure and sadly has low self-esteem. He's also the deuteragonist of a book of mine called Cheating Death and the protagonist of its sequel, Cheating Society, which I haven't gotten to writing yet because I'm still planning it out.



Spoiler: Images


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

update: if i even show you, i'm afraid people might say bullshit at it.


----------



## SlyRiolu (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> update: if i even show you, i'm afraid people might say bullshit at it.



Look we have synxes I don't think you can get worse than that.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

k fine here it is.


----------



## SlyRiolu (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> k fine here it is.
> View attachment 33249



Fine by me. Simple doesn't mean bad.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 30, 2018)

Anthro monkey


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 30, 2018)

I have a kaiju fursona, but because he's busy at the moment, my current active fursona is a different kind of monster, a jinmenken. 








Most people fear these creatures, but Frederick here is actually quite friendly for the most part, so long as you don't threaten him. He also doesn't like to be pet when he's working because he works part time as a service dog.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 30, 2018)

I'm a yote; a (Canis Latrans).


----------



## Skychickens (May 30, 2018)

A necromancer ferret with wings. Long story short.


----------



## Tatanka.winterheart86 (May 30, 2018)

Unfortunately I have no pictures of my sona I'm not a very good artist so still in my head thus far. Hoping to find someone to commission soon.


----------



## Ciderfine (May 30, 2018)

Its called a bear but it eats bugs....ill let you all guess.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Its called a bear but it eats bugs....ill let you all guess.


Vore??


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Wow your retarded


Wow your gay


----------



## Kiuby May (May 30, 2018)

A kitty-fox :3


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 31, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Wow your retarded





theawakening said:


> Wow your gay


You're both ignorant and hateful against disabled people and gay people. You should both be ashamed.


----------



## Lexiand (May 31, 2018)

My wolf over here is what considered to be a modern times sword wilding knight who has came from another world. You might want to change the sword into a different sword tho


----------



## Ciderfine (May 31, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> You're both ignorant and hateful against disabled people and gay people. You should both be ashamed.



You do realize i am both a homosexual and disabled right? I can say both those things because they aren't offensive to me or others.


----------



## Ciderfine (May 31, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Wow your gay


 Yes and? Being homosexual is great, I dont have to deal with femininazis at all. I get to fall in love with cuddly men.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (May 31, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You do realize i am both a homosexual and disabled right? I can say both those things because they aren't offensive to me or others.


Yes it is. It's offensive to me because I too am disabled. Do you know how many death threats I receive for being autistic? People use the name of my disability as a synonym for "stupid" or "idiotic".


----------



## Ciderfine (May 31, 2018)

ThunderSnowolf said:


> Yes it is. It's offensive to me because I too am disabled. Do you know how many death threats I receive for being autistic? People use the name of my disability as a synonym for "stupid" or "idiotic".



Wow you must be really really weak to let one word hurt you trying out a sob story saying that my freedom of speech, and expression is a threat to your well being.

No it isn't offensive, and here's why. The term of the words has changed, in fact you and the very small border of people who want the word to remain offensive are indeed enabling a form of slavery and control over what language and what the word is. By doing this your encouraging and creating a need for the word to be used or think it is used on people with mental health issues and such. 

 I feel its better to let the word and its use change then to keep it in an echo chamber and demand others abide by your rules of life just to keep you or some small triggered population happy. The original flow or Retarded means slow, we see this in biological to medical terminology. Retardation of the muscles, muscles, meaning slow growth or problematic atrophy.


All of the disabled people and even non disabled here aren't bothered by the word: Because it works as its terminology and function has changed to mean different things. I suggest you grow up fast because if you cant handle one word someone says online, your not gonna make it. The term retarded today means in a harsh way stupid to "your don't know shit about xyz" Humor and free word use is meant to break boundaries not create them, we use harsh language all time, doesn't hurt people. Language is about honesty not limitations. 

Also who the hell gets death threats for autism or Asperger's? You must be living in some 5th world country because that stuff doesn't happen here. In fact quite the opposite. Everyone with autism here isnt bulled or hunted down, I suggest you get out of middle school now because everyone with it here is not some braindead loser zombie. You should be barred from speaking about such things because censorship never works and you don't represent the logical autistic from what I can gather.


----------



## Karatine (May 31, 2018)

_And may a fun little thread go down in flames_
Mine is a white furred cat with long, white hair and yellow eyes.
Nothing more to it than that, really.


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 4, 2018)

yup yup yup



Spoiler


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 5, 2018)

My fursona is called Kili Kingsley who is an anthrowolf (he looks like a fox though) who is a student and actor. He's pretty much a quiet loner who suffers from self doubt and being socially awkward, however, he is a friendly guy especially with those he is friends with and is deeply curious on heroism and adventure. As a bonus, he has nanoites which can let him do all sorts of fancy abilities, also giving him his iconic blue tattooes in the process.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Jun 5, 2018)

My fursona is a Golden Arctic Wolf 
Here is some of my art of her.


----------



## C.S.Ember (Jun 17, 2018)

I have this pretty girl, named Ember!


----------



## Rant (Jun 17, 2018)

How about a Fotter? :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2018)

Please talk with me before using my character. I have very strict rules with those who want to use my sona.


----------



## Keysaq (Jun 18, 2018)

A greenish blue, grey, pink and yellow fox (species may change if a fox doesn't fit too well). Sounds dumb, but he's still in the development stage, so maybe I can fix his chronic stupidity. He's been in the works for 3 years now, and I plan to make a reference sheet after I get my computer repaired.


----------



## dustyfret (Jun 18, 2018)

I didn't have one until very recently (a few days ago), then I stumbled upon ailah's picture on e621 and absolutely loved it. I don't play the fiddle like the wolf does in the picture (and I normally don't have a weasel watching me play), but I do identify with everything else in the picture. Replace the fiddle with an acoustic guitar, uke or banjo and the ferret with... well anything else I guess, and you'd have what I'd like to call my very recently adopted fursona.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jun 19, 2018)

A black and white, panther wolf hybrid with 3 horizontal red stripes. Eli is very friendly, playful, and carefree. His weaknesses are that he is quick to anger, will never step down from anything even if it nearly kills him, and he takes everything as a challenge. Not much to say asides from that, backstory is too long to put here plus its part of a larger story I am still in the process of writing.


----------



## Quiet-Water (Jun 22, 2018)

Here’s my Fursona! A marble fox detective named Loki!
Their fur is a cream-colour very close to the way the paper looks. Unfortunately I didn’t have a marker to match.


----------

